# would also like to thank....



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Marnix for the trade for one of my knifes for a slingshot...


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I really hope you like it. I am still learning, so it is not perfect...


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

it is fine..I will finish it up and put some color to it...


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I did linseed oil it... Don't know why it looks so matte... Weird.


----------

